# Making jelly from purchased juice



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello folks! I was horrified to discover this weekend that I am out of jam and jelly!!!! :Bawling:

Actually, I had some grape jam from a couple years ago....but it's lost it's lovely flavor, so I pitched it.

But, sadly, I no longer have a source for free fruit, so I would like to make some jelly out of purchased juice. I've done this before with apple juice, and I used the quantities of juice and sugar listed inside the box of pectin.

However, I have some interesting juices that I think would make excellent jelly - like blueberry/pomegranate, and other juice blends. They are 100% juice. 

I wonder how much sugar to use? Of course these are not listed in the pectin box!!! Maybe go with the suggested quantities for grape?

Any ideas?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I'm not sure why the proportion of sugar varies between the 2 juices, since grapes and apples both tend to be high in pectin. Blueberries and pomegranites both tend to be low in pectin, so I would use the recipe higher in sugar if you are concerned about gel. 

Here's a link to different pectin contents of fruits.

http://www.pickyourown.org/pectin.htm


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I would get Pomona's Universal pectin. Then you can make up your own recipes, use no sugar, all sugar, honey, stevia, agave, whatever you want.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, gals. I will have to get some pomona pectin, I have been reading up on it. BUT, I have about 10 boxes of regular pectin right now that I bought last year on clearance!! So, I think with that pectin, I'll stick to tried and true jelly, and for my more experimental ones, I will get some pomona.

PixieLou - thanks for the link. I have checked pickyourown before, but hadn't seen that chart. Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

This page gives all sorts of interesting information that might help you invent your new jelly recipes. I would think most Juicy Juice flavours would need additional acid as they tend to be quite sweet IIRC, but juices marketed to adults would probably be about right. I always start with the pectin test - I then add pectin from apple cores and peels if the juice doesn't gel. I don't use commercial pectin.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/nutrition/dj0686.html


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

mistletoad said:


> This page gives all sorts of interesting information that might help you invent your new jelly recipes. I would think most Juicy Juice flavours would need additional acid as they tend to be quite sweet IIRC, but juices marketed to adults would probably be about right. I always start with the pectin test - I then add pectin from apple cores and peels if the juice doesn't gel. I don't use commercial pectin.
> 
> http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/nutrition/dj0686.html


Thanks Ill check that out! The juices I have are the more 'adult' flavored - not too sweet at all (I prefer tart juices).

I can't try any today, I'm babysitting my baby nephew, who is fussy today!! But I'll post my results when I start to tinker tomorrow....


----------

